# Will all the p360's Please Post Up..



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Post up all 360's if any lol,
Mine is all beat up, but gets the job done!
Ive been slowly modifying it to my tase, the previous owner had colormatched the racks and bumpers and added auto fog lights, sanded the racks to metal, and sprayed colorkote bedliner and took fogs out too .. Lift kit is on the way and searching for right tires at the moment...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's a nice lookig Prairie, the liner on the racks looks factory fresh. Good job


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

btw thinking of customizing rhe front bumper.. anybody have ideas?? Was thinking of tack welding Mesh grill from hardware store and just sprayem with colorkote again.. just for the openings of the bumper, but still looking for ideas


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

running 28 wide/skinny laws on itp wheels on our 360will try to post pics, later


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## teksupportdude (May 1, 2011)

I just found the site, i also just painted my racks and bumper so here is some pics of my p360


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

welcome to the site. Nice bikes the both of them..


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good man... I just lifted mine a few days ago, 25 bux lift from ebay, works great


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

K a w a s a k i 360 said:


> Looks good man... I just lifted mine a few days ago, 25 bux lift from ebay, works great


 How well does that lift hold it up.. i bought a 25 dollar one (just to try it) and i could bend it with my hands


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> How well does that lift hold it up.. i bought a 25 dollar one (just to try it) and i could bend it with my hands



The rear shock spacer seems kind of weak at first, but after installation its been holding up pretty dang good, I weigh 275 and have jumped alot of times over hills and seems to be working good... no complains here


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

lil'prairie said:


>


I like!!! How those BC holding up??? Got any rear shots of it?? considering some for mine! Also did 26's effect performance on the 360????


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

They have been great tires for me I can post up a picture of the back later.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is the back. The tire pressure is way down from riding in the sand the psi doesn't even register but they did good in the sand too.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was not a fan of bear claws ,but they look really good on that little bike


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

let us see if this worked, this is 05 360 prarie, 28 skinny an wide laws


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a bad a** Prairie! I want to Snorkle mine but its still really new and I can't talk myself into cutting the plastic.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

it does real good for what it is, this was my first 4 wheeler, it belongs to my son now, it has 650 prarie suspension front an rear with 2in lift,an rear swing arm from 650p 1in longer an 1/2 in wider, cylinder sleaved to 85mm with weisco h/c piston, some head work, relocated oil cooler (lockhart thermo control ) that i run on my 71 HD shovel head.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

here is a lil video of mine i just did


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice bike Rmax... are dose paddles on the rear axle or what? 
What tires Size u have wildky? Looks nice


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice bike Rmax... are dose paddles on the rear axle or what? 
What tires Size u have wildky? Looks nice


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

paddles, only tried them in our test hole so far, looking forward to trying it out at red creek at the memorial day weekend, our test hole mostly sand an silt(no bottom) it would idle through it we made 3 passes with 800 outty to get the rutts cleaned out the last pass with the outty i thought we were going to winch it out, then put the 360 in it an it just walked out the other side, like you were driveing down your driveway


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice!!^^


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

This is my buddies wife on her prarie


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice! I wish mine was 4x4 lol


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

my kid on his p-360...it's been a gr8 machine


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

If I may ask... What are the mods and addons on that 360^^^ thats a beast


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

dang near everything is listed in my 'sig'......the 27/12's all around make it look kinda tuff (for a 360 anyway!)


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

didnt c it.. cool thnxs


----------

